# CO2 BAGS cheap, easy, all natural 2,000ppm in a 10 x 10 area



## johndoecangrow (Nov 29, 2009)

I found the cheapest easiest ways to get really good all natural CO2 in my grow room with out throwing out my whole budget on it. It is the CO2 bag and it is made locally here in Montana out of fertilizer compost that they use to grow mushrooms and it works well. you don't have to do anything just put the bag in your grow room up high so the CO2 falls down on your plants(because CO2 is heavier than air) no mixing or turning off and on its that easy.It last up to 6 months and it's only 20 bucks per bag. I'm not selling these but would gladly give you the info to order some if you want. the address on the bag is ( GCF co. po box 1591 Missoula MT. 59806) there isn't a phone number but I will find it and give it to you if you send me a message I will respond to it with the phone number.




*Garden City Fungi
PO Box 1591
Missoula, MT 59806
(406)-626-5757*


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Nov 29, 2009)

that shits awsome if its legit, but u got more info on the biznezz??


----------



## johndoecangrow (Nov 29, 2009)

I only have the address but give me a few minutes and I'll call and get #.I tested it to make sure it does what is say's and it makes CO2


----------



## jeffchr (Nov 29, 2009)

very cool - that's almost too much co2 for a 4x4 tent - awesome


----------



## johndoecangrow (Nov 29, 2009)

Garden City Fungi 406-626-5757 tell'em Gregg sent ya


----------



## mrduke (Nov 29, 2009)

i' m in do they ship get us a web site or phone#


----------



## johndoecangrow (Nov 29, 2009)

I edited my first post so it now has phone # and address they will ship and not open on weekends


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Nov 29, 2009)

i found the website on google..
www.*gardencityfungi*.com/


----------



## mrmadcow (Nov 29, 2009)

interesting, how much??


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 29, 2009)

he said 20 bucks im thinking about buying one but it would cost just as much to ship it here. i think ill look up what kinds of mycellium makes tho most co2 and see if i can by some spores real cheap. thanks for the idea though


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Nov 29, 2009)

wat up smokey! i was thinkin the same thing!!


----------



## Butthead08 (Nov 29, 2009)

went to the site but didn't see the c02 bag on there hmmm


----------



## graveopener (Nov 29, 2009)

yeah no co2 bag there!I find it cool thou too bad


----------



## h8popo (Nov 29, 2009)

how long have you been using them?


----------



## DaBull (Nov 29, 2009)

My reflector's exhaust side is vented to an inline CFM externally and the intake is open ended in the grow tent. If I use CO2, won't it just go thru and out the exhaust? Or should I close up the intake so that its vented from outside the tent. But that will make the air stale inside the tent and potentially warmer, no? I live in the Bay Area, so fortunately the temps are usually mild.


----------



## blazinbudsforever (Nov 29, 2009)

thats awesome I might give them a call. hopefully they arent po pos lol


----------



## chrisg420 (Nov 29, 2009)

thats over kill of the 4x2x7 tent right


----------



## blazinbudsforever (Nov 30, 2009)

bump bump bump


----------



## Inkslinger118 (Nov 30, 2009)

I want to buy a couple of these but they are not on the website. Should I just call the company and place an order that way or are they out?


----------



## blazinbudsforever (Nov 30, 2009)

i am going to call them at some point, from my girls phone lol


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Nov 30, 2009)

from a payphone more like it...


----------



## ghostsamurai25 (Nov 30, 2009)

Paranoid stoners, why care what phone you call them from. They damn well wont call the popo over some dude buying one of their products for its intended use. I would buy this but I got a tank that I dont even use due to venting issues like buddy said earlier. I cant close up the cab it gets too hot, cant run the co2 with vent open cause thats a waste. Im stuck until it gets colder, then I can close her up. Good luck fellas and stop being paranoid


----------



## SmokeyMcPopkinZ (Nov 30, 2009)

its still going to yur house lol unless you ship it else where im thinking the same thing tho. But this is probably the fuckin greatest invention ive ever seen on here great thread man


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Nov 30, 2009)

so do you have to leave your inline and exhaust fans off ?


----------



## blazinbudsforever (Nov 30, 2009)

ya I guess you are right!


----------



## blazinbudsforever (Dec 1, 2009)

anybody else think this would work?


----------



## SmokeyMcPopkinZ (Dec 1, 2009)

never know unless you try if it does that business will sky rocket lol


----------



## 32ol (Dec 3, 2009)

They have a website up and running now. It is co2bags.com


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 3, 2009)

now this sounds like BS.....stranger only wat 6 posts???? wats really goin on???


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 3, 2009)

oh wait 1 post!!


----------



## sherriberry (Dec 3, 2009)

i think the company looks legit. Besides... cops in montana? They dont even have speed limits there.

If someone orders one of these bags, im curious how much it STINKS, and what kind of odor it gives off. 

I think it looks like a great deal honestly.


----------



## silverserf (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey folks,

I've grown mushrooms before and i'm not sure what type of mycelium this is supposed to be but from my experience growing the magic type i would say that the light would either kill it or it would start to grow shrooms which would rot long before 6 months and kill it. The temps would probably be too high too. 

I don't mean to be negative, if it works thats damn cool but i have serious doubts.

SilverSerf


----------



## thedude121212 (Dec 3, 2009)

yeah that's what i was thinkin this just seemed too good to be true


----------



## creq2 (Dec 3, 2009)

This whole post is just a big plug from them trying to sell some on here...
Address, address, link to site..
They should have to kick back to RIU for advertising.


----------



## creq2 (Dec 3, 2009)

And yeah, no active spore is going to live in there and produce co2 for 6 mos.

You might be able to shut 1 up in a 10x10x10 air tight shed for 6 mos and there be 2000ppm of co2 in there 6mos later, but that's even doubtful...

This big bag bomb would release all its Co2 within two or three weeks, month at the very very max.

If it looks to good to be true, and seems to good to be true, and comes from montana, smack the bastard.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 3, 2009)

thats wat i was think, 'it comes from montana???' wat good ever comes from montana....ive been there and hav NO desire to go bak! hahaha


----------



## blazinbudsforever (Dec 3, 2009)

looked suspicious just confirmed my thoughts


----------



## thedude121212 (Dec 20, 2009)

muthafukinbullllllllllllshiiiiiiiitttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## thedude121212 (Dec 20, 2009)

montana brokebackfaggots


----------



## Inkslinger118 (Dec 20, 2009)

I ordered one but I haven't received it yet. I ordered it on the 11th but it hasn't came. I may have gotten beat for 20 bucks. I will fill you in.


----------



## stonedloner (Dec 21, 2009)

.....if it does work, and the light is a problem...........how about making some sort of a containment for it, just like the boxes we build around a vortex fan to insulate for sound?
This does seem like a viable option, if it does infact work, but again, nearly too good to be true..........no maintenance, no heat, no equipment.......................hmmm? Could be the perfect source, of co2 ? Guess time will tell.
 S.L.


----------



## stonedloner (Dec 21, 2009)

.....odor, and potential pathogens are the two main concerns that I see to this even if it does work like they say. As for 6mo lifespan, highly unlikely.... IMO.
 S.L.


----------



## Inkslinger118 (Dec 21, 2009)

I just got my Exhale bag today and it is already in my grow closet. So I will keep everyone informed on how it works.


----------



## unclejuicee (Dec 22, 2009)

THAT IS AWESOME MAN!!!! GREAT FIND!!! YOur my Best BUdy right now lol. cheers. ordering now!


----------



## sherriberry (Dec 23, 2009)

unclejuicee said:


> THAT IS AWESOME MAN!!!! GREAT FIND!!! YOur my Best BUdy right now lol. cheers. ordering now!


 
did this guy just read the first post and not the rest of the thread, lol?

we dont think it works..

and the guy above you is testing it and has not provided us with any results yet.

but it might be nice to have 2 testers... order away


----------



## Haggard (Dec 23, 2009)

ghostsamurai25 said:


> Paranoid stoners, why care what phone you call them from. They damn well wont call the popo over some dude buying one of their products for its intended use. I would buy this but I got a tank that I dont even use due to venting issues like buddy said earlier. I cant close up the cab it gets too hot, cant run the co2 with vent open cause thats a waste. Im stuck until it gets colder, then I can close her up. Good luck fellas and stop being paranoid



The solution to this is to get an inroom a/c that has 2 hoses coming off of it that lets it bring in air and exhaust that air through itself to run then seperate circulates the air in the room either cooling or heating according to your standards.


----------



## That 5hit (Dec 23, 2009)

put it in a foam cooler with air holes cut in the sides (keeps lights out + maintain cool internal temp + lets CO2 out)

but my main concern is having BOOB making equipment sent in the mail
lets not forget this is post 911 times
having farm ferts sent through the mail may red flag you to the fed - they might not do anything, but they will be watching all your mail orders and taping you line

cant we just find out whats in it and make are own, i guessing it has to be freash
maybe take a bag of bat shit and through some spores in it with some yeat (IDK) someone find out and tell us all


yeah - i think this guy works for them or something and found a smart way to profit form there bio-waste
there site doesn't say anything about it - which leads me to belive that when they tell him to take out the trash he puts it in his truck - not a bad idea if it works - would not mind trying this if it work but would rather find out the Rx and make my own


(can someone do this for me)
mycelial = i'm willing to bet that any type of mushroom fungi will produce CO2 as a by-product
all i need is some good fert. compost (org. soil) to let it live in 
place all that shit in a cooler with air holes 
place a co2 meter nere it and see what happens 
it will work 
for free
its like the surgar and yest method but better and last longer
thanks for all the info OP hopefully you didnt hurt your busness 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mycelium
*Mycelium*
*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
Jump to: navigation, search
 
Fungal mycelia
*Mycelium* (plural *mycelia*) is the vegetative part of a fungus, consisting of a mass of branching, thread-like hyphae. The mass of hyphae is sometimes called *shiro*, especially within the fairy ring fungi.

CO2

Mycelium is vital in terrestrial and aquatic ecosystems for its role in the decomposition of plant material. It contributes to the organic fraction of soil and its growth releases carbon dioxide (CO2) back into the atmosphere. 

The mycelium of mycorrhizal fungi increases the efficiency of water and nutrient absorption of most plants and confers resistance to some plant pathogens. Mycelium is an important food source for many soil invertebrates.


----------



## smppro (Dec 25, 2009)

Inkslinger118 said:


> I just got my Exhale bag today and it is already in my grow closet. So I will keep everyone informed on how it works.


Are you going to actually measure the PPM?


----------



## That 5hit (Dec 25, 2009)

smppro said:


> Are you going to actually measure the PPM?


now thats what we need someone to do every week for the 6 month
and dont put the meter right on top of the bag at least 2-3 ft away in a inclosed room, or what ever we just need someone to run a test


----------



## linsys (Dec 26, 2009)

There is another company doing a similar thing with buckets and a pump but they are quite a bit more expensive:
http://www.co2boost.com/


----------



## SwissCheese (Dec 26, 2009)

sherriberry said:


> did this guy just read the first post and not the rest of the thread, lol?
> 
> we dont think it works..
> 
> ...


It's only $20. Just because you and other people don't think it works doesn't mean it's not worth trying. 

Either way I'm interested to see what happens.


----------



## denvernuggets (Dec 26, 2009)

Bringing fungi into your grow room is borderline craziness... is this bag completely sealed from spores escaping, or are people going to be scrapping hydro setups because a bumper crop of mushrooms starts growing on their medium?


----------



## stonedloner (Dec 26, 2009)

denvernuggets said:


> Bringing fungi into your grow room is borderline craziness... is this bag completely sealed from spores escaping, or are people going to be scrapping hydro setups because a bumper crop of mushrooms starts growing on their medium?


...that's my main concern. I mean, don't get me wrong........I'm interested to see what the results are. It WOULD be great, IF it was "growroom-friendly".
I don't consider myself a pessimist, but rather, a skeptic....................say, from Missouri....."show-me!"
Best of luck,...... subcribed!  S.L.


----------



## blaze1camp (Dec 26, 2009)

so heres the link http://store.gardencityfungi.com/exalco2ba.html to any 1 interested in ordering i will give it a try i will be moving into a new room next week will give it a go when i go into flower the end of Jan...


----------



## Inkslinger118 (Dec 27, 2009)

blaze1camp said:


> so heres the link http://store.gardencityfungi.com/exalco2ba.html to any 1 interested in ordering i will give it a try i will be moving into a new room next week will give it a go when i go into flower the end of Jan...




Well I have put it in the closet. Haven't really seen much difference. The plants are in soil. The are healthy and very green. But there is not a big difference that I see. I will post pics 2moro. But hey if it works so be it. I only have 4 plants. Just a small medicinal grow. The bag is turning all white like they said. And it is sealed completely so nothing can escape. But it is right above the plants as per the directions. But just a little help. I mean it was 30 bucks total with shipping. So I will keep posting and let you know.


----------



## blaze1camp (Dec 27, 2009)

cool thx im gonna keep my eyes on this to see what happens not relly into wasting money...


----------



## stonedloner (Dec 27, 2009)

watching for updates..........


----------



## That 5hit (Dec 27, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/285895-fungus-spores-soil-co2-6-a.html


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (Dec 27, 2009)

You could just buy mushroom spores, spawn (bird seeds or rye grain), and some grow bags covered with microspore tape and do this for yourself for way less than 10 bucks...you could also grow some bitchen shrooms too at the same time!


----------



## silverserf (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey all,

So what is actually in the bag? Is the mycelium actually growing on something ? What is the aprox weight of the bag?

Thanks
SilverSerf


----------



## That 5hit (Dec 29, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/285895-fungus-spores-soil-co2-6-a.html


dutc2006 said:


> I got a response from RogerRabbit, a real mycologist on the forum. You can consider him the foremost leader in mycology, he's been growing for decades and almost anybody that is growing mushrooms in the world can thank him because his research has influenced every technique that exists for growing mushrooms. Here is his post copied and pasted from the Shroomery:
> 
> "Absolutely bullshit, period.
> 
> ...


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice spam. Same guy is posting this same shit in the general forum, funny most of the guys that are ordering it just joined and have 10 posts.


----------



## buggin69 (Dec 30, 2009)

different fungus strains grow in different conditions and the magical ones grow at very similar temps to what is best for a normal grow.. the 90+ temps that make co2 beneficial would kill most magic varieties though.. they grow (in the mycellium stage) fastest at around 78 degrees iirc
and they do produce co2 for sure

beyond that i can't say

dunno what kind of fungi is in that bag... the theory is sound... i always thought growing them in a shared air space would be nice since one uses co2 and the other oxygen and each makes the opposite. but i don't know if you'll produce those kinds of ppms


----------



## Inkslinger118 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well I have been using it in my closet for a week now and I have seen no real change.


----------



## That 5hit (Dec 31, 2009)

so the verdict is in they are no good


----------



## buggin69 (Jan 1, 2010)

don't you have to jack your temps up to the 80s to get any use out of more than ambient co2 anyway?

as in.. the chemical reactions taking place only happen fast enough over 80 to use any extra co2
unless this is just to supplement a closed environment


----------



## BigBudBalls (Jan 1, 2010)

You don't have to put it up high. Yes its heavier then air. But everyone has a circulation fan right? Its not that much heavier, like Argon is. Remember its a greenhouse gas, it makes its way, WAY up high naturally via air currents. (H)CFCs are also heavier then air and get up there too.


----------



## bryant228 (Jan 1, 2010)

This sounds like the CO2 bucket. Anyone ever heard of that? http://www.gtghydroponics.com/store/0-0-1036.htm It is way expensive, but I've always want to try it.


----------



## That 5hit (Jan 1, 2010)

wow 144$
all it is is sugar yeast and water with an air stone to keep it moving i could make that for 25$


----------



## justperk (Jan 1, 2010)

i have shrooms growing in my grow closet right now and they are growing fine.just cant have direct light.....didnt think they could be producing co2..bonus


----------



## That 5hit (Jan 1, 2010)

THATS THE POINT we dont thinks its doing much of anything

but

i dont know yet why it wouldnt because it is basicly the same as the sugar yeast method
living oganisms producing co2 as a byproduct


----------



## justperk (Jan 3, 2010)

bump....i wanna see what some other people have to say


----------



## Imaulle (Jan 4, 2010)

I sent them an e-mail asking about the spores leaking from the bag and into the grow room and this was the reply I got:

The bag has a filter that will only let CO2 out. No spores will be produced as this is a non-fruiting strain of mycelium. Even if there were spores none would be able to escape because of the way the filter is designed.


----------



## Imaulle (Jan 4, 2010)

and btw I'm tempted to buy two of these..


----------



## dankdreamz (Jan 4, 2010)

If you are actually interested in figuring this out check http://forums.mycotopia.net/general-discussions/9626-company-selling-mycelium-co2-generator-plants.html it was posted on 04-08-06.


> *Company selling mycelium as CO2 generator for plants?*
> Came across this recently.
> co2boost.com
> I watched the tour video, and I'll be damned if I didn't see rows and rows of spawn bags with filter patches. They send you one, it cranks out CO2 for 60 days, then you buy another one for a HUNDRED bucks. Yep, $100 for a bucket of spawn. They spawn the bags, wait until fully colonized, and then freeze the bags. When you order one, they drop it in a box to you. By the time it arrives it's thawed and ready to start growing (making CO2) again.
> ...


Okay so just the first post quoted and we can deduce that CO2boost has been around for a while.

You can also deduce that CO2boost is not sugar and yeast. It is colonized spawn on a grow medium (possible a medium that helps to produce more CO2).

kiss-assNow since CO2boost has been around for over 4 years and they have been able to up there pricing (Note replacement buckets were $25 now $100). If they are able to raise the price it is safe to assume that they are thriving as a business. It also has been mentioned that the key to CO2boost is the fan built in to the unit to circulate the CO2. 

*This is obviously just a smaller scale version of CO2boost.

*After a quick search through Google I found the bags http://shop.ebay.com/items/spawn bags?_dmd=1&_sop=12&rvr_id=&MT_ID=69&crlp=2981169636_1&tt_encode=raw&geo_id=1&keyword=spawn+bags&adgroup_id=1054715676
Hell the bags a cheap enough. 
100 bags = $48.00
Stropharia rugoso-annulata spores = 25 Euros
http://sporeworks.com/store/product.php?productid=16170
A grow medium which can be whatever you want..

I would say its safe to use in a grow room since the bags are made to keep the spores in and let the CO2 out. As to how much it would produce I have no idea, and for how long they last that would be on the genetics of the mushrooms you choose to use.

It is easy enough to make your own bags.
Yet you have to remember that convenience is key to a lot of people.



 I do not work for or endorse either of these products. I just cant stand to see people looking for the information when its readily available all over the net.


----------



## howhighru (Jan 4, 2010)

might be a legit biz one would have to order to find out. i would be willing and i like the fact they have Paypal as an option to pay with. the site seems really plain tho. but for less then 40 bux with UPS shipping is not bad.


----------



## IndieGrower (Jan 5, 2010)

Its a scam. Dont waste your money. Im not saying that it doesn't produce co2, composting material does. But there is no way that a rotting bag of compost can produce optimum levels of co2.

Im amazed at people's willingness to throw money around without doing the proper research.

If you all want some real growing equipment Im selling magic bags that are no bigger than a quarter that produces unlimitless co2, and charms that are placed next to plants that make them grow buds the size of watermelons.


----------



## ambience (Jan 5, 2010)

IndieGrower said:


> Its a scam. Dont waste your money. Im not saying that it doesn't produce co2, composting material does. But there is no way that a rotting bag of compost can produce optimum levels of co2.
> 
> Im amazed at people's willingness to throw money around without doing the proper research.
> 
> If you all want some real growing equipment Im selling magic bags that are no bigger than a quarter that produces unlimitless co2, and charms that are placed next to plants that make them grow buds the size of watermelons.


Send me your paypal info.

I am interested in these charms, what is the material, and size?

Just kidding but this does seem like a waste of money, has anyone actually used this and measured the difference in PPM with use?


----------



## dankdreamz (Jan 5, 2010)

I am amazed that people think that Fungi = Rotting compost.
Inoculated medium does not = rotting compost.
Not once has it been said or proven that they are using rotting compost.

CO2 is a by-product of Fungi metabolizing. 

There is no question of if it produces CO2 its how much does it produce.


----------



## buggin69 (Jan 5, 2010)

it's totally impossible that a life form could produce co2 at the same rate another life form uses it... i don't need to back that up with any data because we all know i'm right... yours truly... most of the people in this thread

----

that's you people... spouting out "facts"... no real evidence of any kind... no real understanding of the actions taking place... just spouting


----------



## smppro (Jan 5, 2010)

buggin69 said:


> it's totally impossible that a life form could produce co2 at the same rate another life form uses it... i don't need to back that up with any data because we all know i'm right... yours truly... most of the people in this thread
> 
> ----
> 
> that's you people... spouting out "facts"... no real evidence of any kind... no real understanding of the actions taking place... just spouting


...wait...what...


----------



## IndieGrower (Jan 5, 2010)

dankdreamz said:


> I am amazed that people think that Fungi = Rotting compost.
> Inoculated medium does not = rotting compost.
> Not once has it been said or proven that they are using rotting compost.
> 
> ...


 ^

And Im amazed that people think fungi dosen't = Rotting compost.

Actually yea smart guy, it does mean that fungi is creating rotting compost, what do you think is happening to the stuff that fungi is eating? Its breaking down into compost.

And didn't I say that ROTTING COMPOST does produce co2 in my post? Yes I did.

You should reread my post and educate yourself.


----------



## That 5hit (Jan 6, 2010)

+ rep for catching that i was thinging that same thing 
this guy just dont like the way "rotting compost" sounds
but thats what it is - he can give it a fancy name if he wants 
no mater if it straw, rice, or coffee all that shit is composting (rotting)


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 6, 2010)

This title caught my attention, and then the rest of the thread was filled with equal parts of my jaw dropping, eyes rolling, and at times some hysterical laughter.

For anyone who wants to introduce fungus, nasty odors, and a host of possible issues from decaying organic matter into your grow room - God bless ya.

For those who actually contemplated this before saying to themselves "what the fuck am I thinking", I would suggest spending an extra $100 or $200 and getting yourself a nice regulator and CO2 tank off of Craigslist.

I couldn't think of a more counterproductive waste of money then a bag of CO2 that you can't control, and which (in theory) would produce WAY too much CO2 when first opened, the correct CO2 for a couple of days to a week (tops), and then not nearly enough CO2 for the remainder.

As an aside, for CO2 to "really" work, you need a ~fully sealed environment, and anyone who's taken the time and expense to do that (99.99% of them, anyways) have a more economical and reliable method for CO2.

I honestly think all the DIY CO2 methods are really just spam from the sugar and yeast industry salesmen, because they don't do a lick of good.*

* The opinions of Bob Smith are his and his alone, and in no way reflect the majority opinions of RIU.org.


----------



## T905 (Jan 6, 2010)

yep sugar n yeast.


----------



## That 5hit (Jan 6, 2010)

yeah , im not to trusting of the sugar yeat method
i dont think it does anything- has anyone tested this with a meter in a sealed room
i know it makes bubbles in a fish tank (for underwater plants), but is this enuff for a sealed grow room a fish tank is only so big, maybe if your seald grow room was a 30gal tote , but even then how fast would the plants use the co2 
the best co2 methods hands down is tanked or BURNING HYDROCARBON FUELS (like the hotwater heater co2. or portable stove)


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 6, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> yeah , im not to trusting of the sugar yeat method
> i dont think it does anything- has anyone tested this with a meter in a sealed room
> i know it makes bubbles in a fish tank (for underwater plants), but is this enuff for a sealed grow room a fish tank is only so big, maybe if your seald grow room was a 30gal tote , but even then how fast would the plants use the co2
> the best co2 methods hands down is tanked or BURNING HYDROCARBON FUELS (like the hotwater heater co2. or portable stove)


Generators work pretty well, too 

[youtube]kRXXJyuok90[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Jan 6, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Generators work pretty well, too


questions
how much was the gen
and please explain that first shot is that like a co2 meter and a on/off timer
and does all that come with it


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 6, 2010)

The generator was $315.
That first shot is my Sentinel CHHC-1 - it's an environmental controller (controls my dehumidifier, heater, fans, and CO2).
And no, everything is bought separately - the Sentinel is ~$520.
I also have a regulator and 3 20# CO2 tanks that I use.


----------



## That 5hit (Jan 6, 2010)

right now this is what i plan on going with 
this is the best diy concept i have came across on here so far
the co2 is constent and free


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah, I saw Tat2ues's (sp.) thread as well - that's just a little iffy for me.

Hate to be responsible for killing everyone in my house because I wanted to add some CO2 to my grow and didn't feel like shelling out some cash for it.

If you're comfy with it then more power to ya, but there are some things I just won't touch - electricity and natural gas are towards the top of the list.


----------



## That 5hit (Jan 6, 2010)

i here you but the science is the same 
if it makes a blue flame it burns off co2 as a by-product
in this video this guy take the face off of a co2 gen that is sold in the stores (the one on the right) its just a bunson burnner in a metel box (start watching at 02:05min) that same blue flame is made buy stoves, water heater ,forced air furnishes 

[youtube]_SDorIv81CA[/youtube]

BURNING HYDROCARBON FUELS: 
This has been the most common method of CO2 enrichment for many years. A number of commercial growers and greenhouses use it in their larger structures. The most common fuels are propane, butane, alcohol and natural gas. Any of these fuels that burn with a blue, white or colorless flame will produce carbon dioxide, which is beneficial. If a red, orange or yellow flame is present, carbon monoxide is being generated due to incomplete combustion. Carbon monoxide is deadly to both plants and people in any but the smallest quantities. Fuels containing sulfur or sulfur compounds should not be used, as they produce by-products which are harmful. 
Most commercial CO2 generators that burn these fuels are too large for small greenhouse or indoor grow room applications. _Some small ones are avai fable or a Coleman lantern, bunsen burner or small gas stove can be used. All of these CO2 generators produce heat as a by-product of CO2 generation, which is rarely needed in a controlled environment grow room but may prove beneficial in winter growing and cool area greenhouses._ 
The rate of CO2 production is controlled by the rate at which fuel is being burned. In a gas burning CO2 generator using propane, butane or natural gas, one pound of fuel produces approximately 3 pounds of carbon dioxide gas and about 1.5 pounds of water vapor. Approximately 22,000 BTUs of heat is also added. These figures can vary if other fuels are used. 
To relate this to our standard example in an 8' X 8' X 8' growing area, if you used ethyl or methyl alcohol in a gas lamp or burner at the rate of 1.3 oz. per day, we would enhance the atmospheric concentration of CO2 to 1300 PPM if the room was completely sealed. 
An enrichment standard of 1300 PPM was chosen as it is assumed that 1500 PPM is ideal, and that the plants will deplete the available CO2 supply by 100 PPM per hour. Remember, the normal atmosphere contains 300 PPM of CO2. A 100% air exchange (leakage) every two hours is assumed to be the average air exchange rate in most grow rooms and tight greenhouses. If many cracks and leaks are present, this exchange rate will increase significantly, but added CO2 (above 300 PPM) will also be lost. If a vent fan is in use, disregard CO2 enrichment, as it will be blown out as fast as it is generated.


----------



## aaron ferguson (Jan 26, 2017)

johndoecangrow said:


> I found the cheapest easiest ways to get really good all natural CO2 in my grow room with out throwing out my whole budget on it. It is the CO2 bag and it is made locally here in Montana out of fertilizer compost that they use to grow mushrooms and it works well. you don't have to do anything just put the bag in your grow room up high so the CO2 falls down on your plants(because CO2 is heavier than air) no mixing or turning off and on its that easy.It last up to 6 months and it's only 20 bucks per bag. I'm not selling these but would gladly give you the info to order some if you want. the address on the bag is ( GCF co. po box 1591 Missoula MT. 59806) there isn't a phone number but I will find it and give it to you if you send me a message I will respond to it with the phone number.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see your post is some years old do they still sell the co2 bags and if so did the price go up thanks new grower tring to get my room rite.


----------



## Shugglet (Jan 26, 2017)

aaron ferguson said:


> I see your post is some years old do they still sell the co2 bags and if so did the price go up thanks new grower tring to get my room rite.


This thread is 7 years old...

And what's stopping you from contacting the company considering all the info you need is in the OP?


More importantly. Do you think this thread would have only lasted a month if these really worked?


----------



## aaron ferguson (Jan 27, 2017)

Shugglet said:


> This thread is 7 years old...
> 
> And what's stopping you from contacting the company considering all the info you need is in the OP?
> 
> ...


Im not mad at you guess I ask stupid questions sometimes when the answers rite there but thanks for getting back to me.


----------

